# my new pro angler!



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

ready to hammer them fish down, no more land lock for me!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! waiting for some reports now...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i had hope to have one today but no luck


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I gotta say.... im jealous.:notworthy:


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Congrats! Nice looking setup.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

when we gonna drop the Anglers in the water?!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

@huff im ready from your last report you know where the fish are hiding.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice PA man!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet looking....Good deal!!!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that thing is SWEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT................ I've been researching those PA's for about a month. Haven't pulled the trigger yet, but definitely getting the itch..... Let us know how things progress for you... Very NICE and thanks for sharing..... T


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice use of a jet ski trailer!!

Tod


----------



## iketoga (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice! Were you able to launch there at that site? I've checked it out but I don't have wheels for the pa yet so it looked a little difficult to put in there. Would be nice though since it's right there at the bridge.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that area and you will have to have wheels or somebody to help you get it to the water.......


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

yes i have the hobie trax 2 wheels. alittle bit of a challenge but i managed there was some rocks to get around. but it worked


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello BB. I sent you a PM this morning about your new Hobie....


----------



## iketoga (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah wheels make life a little easier, they will be the next major purchase.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I have the big wheels for my PA.... they are a huge help!!!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Cool setup!


----------

